# Frog meat?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Can dogs eat raw frog legs like the ones you can get in asian markets? I got given some a long time ago but they have sat in the freezer ever since.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Suppose to taste like chicken! I know my boy kitty "Doodlebean" would eat it as he brings frogs home sticking out of his mouth often.


----------

